

Hobbits’ Size Not Likely Linked to Growth Disorders - jdmitch
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/science/hobbits-size-not-likely-linked-to-growth-disorders.html?src=un&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fjson8.nytimes.com%2Fpages%2Fscience%2Findex.jsonp

======
jpsim
The image comparing both skulls is just the same image stretched.
[http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2013/07/16/science/16HOBB1...](http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2013/07/16/science/16HOBB1.html)

~~~
codezero
The image in the NYT piece doesn't appear in the original article, you can
read the whole thing here:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0069119#s5)

